
Drones Getting in the Way of Emergency Responders - shahryc
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/drones-emergency-responders-32983940
======
tired_man
Oh, for the love all that's holy.

Why does this raise so much excitement?

Add some jammers to the responder's equipment. RC control units are on
frequencies that don't conflict with radios used by anyone with any business
being there.

Drones tend to crash or land when they lose the control signal.

The politicians will push jammers as a solution after they've all milked it
for as much publicity as they can. They will, of course, shout and rant to
have the "pilots" found and arrested, event though that really isn't feasible.
But it has so much bullshit headline potential for trials/failures/etc., that
they won't be able to resist it. Elections are coming, remember.

So I predict that jamming will be pushed as the best solution towards the end
of the 2016 Bullshit Election cycle.

------
shahryc
This is in contrast to this article, that states, "Drones can help in two
ways: They can safely gather more information about fire conditions than is
currently available, and they can send that information to firefighters on the
ground quickly." \---
[http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/19/technology/innovation/fire-f...](http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/19/technology/innovation/fire-
fighting-drones/)

~~~
tired_man
Both articles are correct.

The helpful drones are operated by fire services, not by some nosy civilians
or news vultures.

That's why there was almost a mid-air event: Some idiot felt he was entitled
to ignore existing flight rules because he wasn't actually "in the cockpit"
and thought it would be cool to fly right in there to watch.

